# Rental Income for a a foreigner



## retro33 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I currently live in the United States. I am considering buying a FREEHOLD home in Tawau, and would like to eventually retire there.

I know that foreigners that own property are taxed...heavily for rental income.

but I was wondering If I I owned a freehold house in Tawau could I rent out the home and claim the income as a business source?

Thanks!


----------

